# Questions about used Stihl 039



## Noshow (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm getting a used 039 that has a 25 inch bar and chain and I would like to drop down to an 18 inch.
I've never bought a bar before. I know there are different gauges and chain pitches. So which is best?
Also what are some things I should check on the saw? I know the obvious like filter and spark plug.
What about the clutch? What do I look for?

I've messed with saws since I was 10. Bought my first one at 12. I use to help my dad and grandfather cut wood. That's all the heat they had. I was never taught anything about gauges and chain pitch. Actually they didn't show me much lets say technical stuff. I guess I was raised where you didn't back talk or ask many questions. Seen but not heard I guess. I wish they would have taught me more. So I'm trying to learn as much as I can now. 

Thanks for any help you can provide and I love the forum.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jul 16, 2013)

Good move dropping down to an 18". Best is the one that it is set up for . I would be shocked if that 039 was set up for anything other than 3/8" aka .050" bar. I dont think stihl makes a .325 25" bar but I could be wrong.

If the guy will let you, take a T27 scrench with you and pull the muffler off and check the piston and cylinder for scratches. Like you said, look at filter, plug, fuel lines, obvious signs of tampering, cracked plastics, fuel leaks, etc.

On another note, keep that 25" and get yourself a skip tooth chain for it. You will need it eventually. That saw wont pull it super fast, but it will pull it.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 16, 2013)

039 with an 18"?  I like it.... A muffler mod or aftermarket muffler already opened up would be on my short list for that particular model.  Then you will need to readjust the carb to compensate for the better airflow. We can help you with that.

Here is a good thread on 039/MS390 muffler mods.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stihl-chainsaw-weird-object-in-muffler.110808/

I would keep the 25" bar for it as well.  With a muffler mod that saw will run it just fine.  Check the clutch drum to see if you have a spur or rim sprocket setup.  Spur will look like a 7 point star (could be an 8 but that's less likely) and rim will have a small replaceable wheel that the chain rides in.  Would convert it to rim style ASAP.  7 pin 3/8".  Get your 18" bar, Stihl ES (Rollomatic Super) bars are a great choice, I prefer the wide-nose version for a short bar on a big saw.  Makes for very smooth plunge cutting with plenty of power on hand.

Also for the bar/chain parameters, I would go 3/8"  pitch .050 gauge.  Very common size that you should be able to buy just about anywhere.


----------



## Noshow (Jul 16, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Good move dropping down to an 18". Best is the one that it is set up for . I would be shocked if that 039 was set up for anything other than 3/8" aka .050" bar. I dont think stihl makes a .325 25" bar but I could be wrong.
> 
> If the guy will let you, take a T27 scrench with you and pull the muffler off and check the piston and cylinder for scratches. Like you said, look at filter, plug, fuel lines, obvious signs of tampering, cracked plastics, fuel leaks, etc.
> 
> On another note, keep that 25" and get yourself a skip tooth chain for it. You will need it eventually. That saw wont pull it super fast, but it will pull it.



OK I'll see about pulling the muffler. Yes I plan on keeping the 25. No need to get rid of something I might use sometime lol.


----------



## Noshow (Jul 16, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> 039 with an 18"?  I like it.... A muffler mod or aftermarket muffler already opened up would be on my short list for that particular model.  Then you will need to readjust the carb to compensate for the better airflow. We can help you with that.
> 
> Here is a good thread on 039/MS390 muffler mods.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stihl-chainsaw-weird-object-in-muffler.110808/
> ...



I've read about muffler modding and plan on it at some point. Never tuned a card so I'll probably be asking questions ati some point. I will check on the clutch and convert if necessary. I'll look into that bar and the 3/8 chain. I'll probably post some pics when I get it.

This will be the biggest saw I have ever used. I have two homelite xl12's that belonged to my father and grandfather that I use occasionally. The vibration gets to me pretty quick. Looking forward to a bigger saw with AV. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 16, 2013)

Read that thread he linked you too, esp the last few post by Master mech and i. He details it right out how to tune the carb. I have done it before but could not remember how to do it again as it needs to be done in an order.  Follow his directions reading each stem while at the saw, not from memory.

I had the thread pulled up on my smart phone, once i had completed one step i looked back at the next step and so on. If yo have no phone to have by your saw you can just print it out as well. i did that last time.


----------

